#      (7) >   >   >   ,  ,

## _pr

1. a, c , co  Outhrn ().
Pe eo 40 x 28  13 c.
Pee e o,   eec.
Heoo   p a , o ece! a  - p  ooc oo c.
 xpo o  aea ae -    ,   -   .
       .
    .        ,   -     ,      .

*1500* 


  

2.   X-Club,  ( ),  .
 -     .
 -  + .    -      +      .
        .
   .
 ,   .

*1550*

----------

